# What does this icon mean?



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Beginning yesterday, I have had a new icon appear on the status bar. Between the settings icon (wheel) and the wifi signal strength icon a new new speaker icon with a small "x" has appeared. I haven't changed any settings and my speaker works as normal, as do my ear buds. I have emailed Kindle CS, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this icon appear. I have never had this appear before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...not sure, I don't see anything in settings that would make that come on.

Did you install any new apps yesterday?

Betsy


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

No new apps or any unusual use. Just listening to music and podcasts, checking e-mail, and reading books and newspapers (and of course, always finding some content to buy on Amazon, my Fire might as well be an Amazon cash register). The same as every day. There is nothing in the documentation about this icon. Very strange.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried restarting?  (Hold the power button down for about 20 seconds until the screen blanks and then press the power button again.)

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I have it too.  Basically, pressing it just seems to bring up the same options as the Gear does, but already on Volume (though my Gear was last on Volume too, so I can't swear that it's really what the speaker icon does).  No idea when it showed up, I really hadn't even noticed it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all that have it--what does your System Version say?

Gear > More > Device > System Version

Mine says Current Version 6.2.1_ and my user number.

Betsy


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Version 6.2.1. Have had it since that version was released last month.

I heard back from Kindle CS. They have no idea what this is and have no idea how to remove it. It does nothing except sit there. Has no apparent effect on anything as far as I can tell. My guess is that is was probably installed by an app. All of my apps are from Amazon.com and I haven't installed any news ones in at least a week. At some point enough people will report it that they will have to figure out what it is.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> Version 6.2.1. Have had it since that version was released last month.
> 
> I heard back from Kindle CS. They have no idea what this is and have no idea how to remove it. It does nothing except sit there. Has no apparent effect on anything as far as I can tell. My guess is that is was probably installed by an app. All of my apps are from Amazon.com and I haven't installed any news ones in at least a week. At some point enough people will report it that they will have to figure out what it is.


Start listing all of the apps/games you have installed. That way if someone else also has it, they can cross reference with your list and maybe we can figure out what app(s) it could be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have my Fire handy but what you're describing sounds like a "mute" icon.  Is there any chance you turned the volumne all the way down. . .maybe you still have the music player technically open?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm out and about and don't have my Fire.  (It needed charging.)  but I have my volume down all the time and haven't seen that....although not usually when I have the music player on, so that's worth checking...

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

it's nothing to do with the rotate lock is it?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have no such icon and I have rotate locked because I'm reading so much on the Fire lately and didn't want it to self rotate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm playing my music on my Fire, having gotten home, and have no such icon....

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I get an X by the wifi icon when Kindle Fire has lost its wifi connection.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

n4uau said:


> I get an X by the wifi icon when Kindle Fire has lost its wifi connection.


On mine, that is more of an x on the Wifi icon instead of by it. I imagine this isn't what the poster is referring to, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering is seeing a little speaker icon with an x...

Just Wondering, have you heard anything back?

Betsy


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Kindle CS has no idea what this is. The only solution, according to them, is to reset my Kindle to the factory defaults and watch what happens with each app I reinstall. Not worth the trouble. It is just an irritating little icon. It has no effect on anything, except it sits there staring and daring me to throw my Fire against the wall. I assume that when more people have experienced this, someone at Amazon will figure out what app it comes from. BTW, I have only installed Amazon Store apps and have not sideloaded anything.

I have bigger problems now anyway, trying to figure out how to disconnect the spy cam in the upper left corner of the screen!

Update: I just heard again from Kindle CS. They found a Fire in-house that has this icon and they are trying to figure out what is going on. It shouldn't be there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> Update: I just heard again from Kindle CS. They found a Fire in-house that has this icon and they are trying to figure out what is going on. It shouldn't be there.


Well, now at least you know you're not going crazy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> I have bigger problems now anyway, trying to figure out how to disconnect the spy cam in the upper left corner of the screen!


I just remembered, the secret moderator tool includes a microphone so we can hear you, too. You must have turned it off accidentally. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geez!  

Again with giving away moderator secrets. . . .I'm going to take away your cattle prod if you can't behave!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*headdesk*  I keep forgetting.



Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, that happened to my Fire today. My computer guy was tapping away on the fire, trying to get my comcast email & [email protected] to work together on my Fire. I saw a 1 inch size sound Icon blocking the screen. It stayed on for maybe 10 minutes, blocking the screen. Then, it disapeared by itself. I just thought that he had touched something. He was not familiar with the Fire. I never saw that Icon before.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

A one inch icon would look huge in comparison!

I don't get an X when I don't have wifi.. that icon just isn't there.

I just woke up the Fire and at first it showed just the gear and the battery and then it blinked and showed the wifi since of course it had been out with no wifi earlier and when I woke it up I guess it jumped back on my wifi.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Seamonkey said:


> I don't get an X when I don't have wifi.. that icon just isn't there.


Think you get the X if wifi is turned ON and is trying to connect and hasn't connected or has lost the connection. No icon if wifi is OFF.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Think you get the X if wifi is turned ON and is trying to connect and hasn't connected or has lost the connection. No icon if wifi is OFF.


I agree with this. This has also been my experience.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

durphy said:


> I agree with this. This has also been my experience.


Same here, I only see it sometimes, and it goes away after a second or two.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, you know the question isn't about the WiFi icon, right? 



Just Wondering said:


> Beginning yesterday, I have had a new icon appear on the status bar. *Between the settings icon (wheel) and the wifi signal strength icon a new new speaker icon with a small "x" has appeared.* I haven't changed any settings and my speaker works as normal, as do my ear buds. I have emailed Kindle CS, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this icon appear. I have never had this appear before.


Now, if, in classic KindleBoards fashion, this thread is just wandering off while we wait to hear from Just Wondering and Amazon


Just Wondering said:


> Update: I just heard again from Kindle CS. They found a Fire in-house that has this icon and they are trying to figure out what is going on. It shouldn't be there.


that's fine. Just thought I'd point out that the question wasn't about the WiFi icon... 

Betsy


----------

